# Hatchback Cargo Liner - OEM vs Husky/Weather tech/Etc



## goferrarif1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Looking for a cargo liner for my Cruze hatch and was wondering if anybody has the OEM Chevy cargo tray (part #39067997) and if it's of comparable quality to the Husky and Weathertech liners. It's about $20-30 cheaper than the other two but if it's not any good I don't want to waste my money.


----------



## Duck72 (Nov 27, 2017)

I just purchased the cargo tray located on the Chevrolet website for the Cruze hatchback. When it arrives I can relay how it fits, feels and works etc. I have used husky liner mats and cargo trays in the last 3 vehicles I've owned and were happy enough with them. I've never had weathertechs so ic an only compare to husky liner. I wanted to try something different this time with the new Cruze so I ordered the one from the accessories section.


----------



## goferrarif1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Duck72 said:


> I just purchased the cargo tray located on the Chevrolet website for the Cruze hatchback. When it arrives I can relay how it fits, feels and works etc. I have used husky liner mats and cargo trays in the last 3 vehicles I've owned and were happy enough with them. I've never had weathertechs so ic an only compare to husky liner. I wanted to try something different this time with the new Cruze so I ordered the one from the accessories section.


Sounds good. I'm very curious if Chevy's is any good as I can't find any reviews. I've seen some cheap OEM liners and some very nice ones.


----------



## camrossrs99 (Dec 2, 2017)

I purchased the weather tech love the fitment and cover 100% of area and goes up the sides about 2"


----------



## 17LT (Dec 2, 2017)

I have the Husky rear mat (along with floor mats) and have zero complaints. The fitment was great and the price wasn't crazy. I bought everything off Amazon, not sure of the pricing breakdown off the top of my head.


----------



## Duck72 (Nov 27, 2017)

I need to take pics of my new Chevrolet Cruze mats installed. I just received them at the end of this last week. They fit great. The mats are a thicker flexible rubber material and they feel nice and sturdy. However, I am curious as to how they compare to the weathertech in extra coverage especially in the front floorboards. I am skeptical that these can hold much water or snow/slush though. 

The Cargo tray/mat was less rubbery and felt more like a pliable plastic. The cargo tray/mat reminds me of similar materials that the husky liner material is made from. It fits snugly in the compartment. It would appear that this cargo liner could hold some liquid in case of a spill or just snowy or muddy boots. All of the mats fit nice front, back and cargo. I purchased the *Molded Cargo Tray in Black with Cruze Script*Part No. 39029374


Would I buy them again? Depends on how the weathertech compare and what overall protection they provide. But these are way better than the stock carpet mats my Cruze came with. The cargo liner is nice enough that I would purchase it again.


I'll see if I can get some pics uploaded this evening. Especially of the cargo area. I'm not trying to sell you on these or anything. Just trying to provide info for comparison.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I got Husky for my floor mats. Bought them for my Wife's Honda and also for my 2nd Cruze and they are top quality and everyone in the family loves them. My Cruzes are Gen I tho and not rear lines but the floormats 
are A. OK


----------



## 2017Redline (Nov 9, 2017)

We got Husky liners for the front, rear, and trunk area of my wife's HRV. Excellent quality and fit perfectly. Plan on getting them for my Cruze


----------

